

Show HN: Tomorrow, record inspiring messages to yourself today, get it tomorrow - jasonnoahchoi
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id984969197

======
jasonnoahchoi
I have launched a simple iOS app, called Tomorrow, that allows you to record
inspiring messages to yourself today, and you receive it tomorrow. The
following day, the messages are gone. It's based on an idea to inspire your
future self by tuning into your own voice. Tomorrow captures fleeting moments
of inspiration and motivation while focusing on the person that is most
influential in your life, you. I'd appreciate any feedback.

